

"The Last Question" by Isaac Asimov - mahipal
http://multivax.com/last_question.html

======
ghshephard
Curious - I wonder what the legality is of distributing Isaac Asimov's
copyrighted materials.

There is some subtle meta-insight of the internet being some form of MultiVax,
but encumbered by extensive copyright laws, which limit its usefulness, but at
the same time containing the story of Multivax regardless.

Further Meta-Meta-Insight:

[http://www.google.com/search?q=copyright+status+%22The+Last+...](http://www.google.com/search?q=copyright+status+%22The+Last+Question)

The first hit seems to have the most insightful analysis:

[http://blog.makezine.com/archive/2009/01/happy_birthday_isaa...](http://blog.makezine.com/archive/2009/01/happy_birthday_isaac_asimov_three_l.html)

------
crazydiamond
For those of you who missed yesterday's thread: The Last Answer

[http://www.scritube.com/limba/engleza/books/THE-LAST-
ANSWER-...](http://www.scritube.com/limba/engleza/books/THE-LAST-ANSWER-by-
Isaac-Asimo1625192311.php)

------
billswift
This was on HN less than a year ago
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=595419>

~~~
blhack
At this time, there are 47 people who still found it pretty interesting. In my
opinion, that merits it appearing on the front page again.

(This is also the entire philosophy behind social news)

~~~
billswift
Sure, but I like reading comments, linking to earlier posts makes those
comments available to new readers, too.

------
wallfly
Let's toss a little theology into the mix:
<http://oce.catholic.com/index.php?title=Creation>

------
dreyfiz
Great ending!

